# Al's countdown to Africa!



## SELFBOW (Jul 23, 2014)

<EMBED SRC="http://games.webgamedesign.com/free/counter2-1.swf?title=Africa%20here%20Al%20comes!&count=down&time=1406693520000&bgc=0x000000&bgb=1&bgd=0&bc=0xcccccc&bb=1&bd=0&tc=0xcccccc&tb=1&td=1&uc=0x99ccff&ub=1&ud=2&nc=0x333333&nb=1&nd=0" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" NAME="Free Counter" ALIGN=MIDDLE WIDTH=500 HEIGHT=100 quality="high" bgcolor="#ffffff" allowScriptAccess="sameDomain" allowFullScreen="false" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer">
He leaves in one week.


I just want to wish Al all the luck possible and well wishes for enjoying the entire journey. Take care of him Jerry and Luke.

Al tell us the setup you're taking, arrow weights, etc....


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 23, 2014)

With bear camp behind me I have started to REALLY get excited. I want to know a text count between me and Al getting ready for this. It is building to a fever pitch.
I am as excited for Al as a person can imagine.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 23, 2014)

To be honest, hunting Africa was never on my bucket list but just reading and hearing of Jerry's adventures there along with John Abbott;s trip last year I just decided to go. Not likely I would have done this had I not been able to go with Jerry and Luke, I REALLY enjoy hanging with these two. 
I had been saving my dollars for retirement for over 30 years and up until now had not spent any of it after being retired for 8 years. At soon to be 66 I thought it best to start eating some of the fruits of my labors.

I will be taking my two take down bows, my 51# Flatwoods and my 53# Crow Creek Black Feather. Arrows consist of 3555's, woodies, and an aluminum or two, all will be tipped with 2 blade heads. Also taking some for the small critters.

I'm thinking my top 5 picks on animals will be Kudu, Warthog, Wildebeast, Gemsbok, and Zebra but that may change once I get there and see the offerings up close and personal. I just hope I do my part and pick the exact spot the arrow needs to hit and stay burned on it until the arrow gets there.


----------



## Dana Young (Jul 23, 2014)

congrats on your comming trip AL


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2014)

Wow!  That is awesome Al!  I know you will have the time of your life!  Congrats to you!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 23, 2014)

Goood luck to you Al. Need lots of pictures. Now don't you go and put on you brain tan buckskin loin cloth and act like Tarzan. You want the critters close not running away. Have a safe trip. Keep him straight Jerry.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 23, 2014)

Be sure to wash your face, brush your teeth and change your undies on a regular basis. Oh and, take along some bug spray and watch where you put your feet, and don't throw dirt clods at the indigenous people...they don't like that...

Have fun Al, and take a pic, or two, while you're at it.


----------



## Blueridge (Jul 23, 2014)

Good luck Al , drink a lot of water on the plane and leave the Stewardesses alone. Ya'll have a great hunt!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 23, 2014)

I think everyone's told you everything you need to do....so all I'll add is stay safe, watch out for that sore toe of yours and stay hydrated!!!! I know you'll enjoy this experience and time with these fine fellas!!!!  And I am very glad you are spending some of that retirement!!!!! (spend it all and live off your daughters!!!! haha!)

p.s. take a good book to read on the plane ride!!!!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jul 23, 2014)

Have fun and be safe Al. I'm looking forward to seeing the pics and hearing the stories.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 23, 2014)

Tomi, I just got back from the podiatrist where he cut on the toe for the third time, this time on the opposite side of the toe where it is ingrown there now. Still trying to get rid of the infection and will start round 3 of antibiotics Friday after I finish round 2. He gave me a deep trimming versus removing it completely which was my option as I didn't want to have to deal with another two weeks of wound healing. I am hopeful I will be able to wear boots while on the ground there, if not, I will be limited on how I can hunt.

Thanks all for the warm wishes and incorporated humor.


----------



## copperheadmike (Jul 23, 2014)

Might as well start planning the next trip while you are there, once is never enough! Good luck and stay safe!


----------



## JBranch (Jul 23, 2014)

Good luck Mr. Al. Hope you have a great trip. We will all be waiting for a hunting story or two, haven't been too many lately.


----------



## robert carter (Jul 23, 2014)

Outstanding Brother Al. I know you will have a great time.RC


----------



## Al33 (Jul 23, 2014)

copperheadmike said:


> Might as well start planning the next trip while you are there, once is never enough! Good luck and stay safe!



I have heard that from several who have been there. We will see.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 23, 2014)

Very excited for you Al. I can't wait to hear the stories!


----------



## John Abbott (Jul 23, 2014)

Oh Al you forgot about....Diker, Impala, Heartabest, Blue and Black Wildabeast, Blesbuck, Springbuck, and for fun all kinds of birds at the water..just don't listen to Toby he is a great salesman.. I wish I were going..


----------



## whossbows (Jul 23, 2014)

Good luck Al be safe.you to Jerry and luke


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 23, 2014)

Al33 said:


> Tomi, I just got back from the podiatrist where he cut on the toe for the third time, this time on the opposite side of the toe where it is ingrown there now. Still trying to get rid of the infection and will start round 3 of antibiotics Friday after I finish round 2. He gave me a deep trimming versus removing it completely which was my option as I didn't want to have to deal with another two weeks of wound healing. I am hopeful I will be able to wear boots while on the ground there, if not, I will be limited on how I can hunt.
> 
> Thanks all for the warm wishes and incorporated humor.




It sounds like you are doing about all you can do right now.......if you didn't have this trip, I would have had them remove the nail and start fresh. Remember that after you return if it's not healed or "flares" back up..... I pray that it eases off and heals so you can enjoy this trip!


----------



## pine nut (Jul 23, 2014)

I am more excited that you are going than I would be if I were going!  My prayer for you is that you have a great hunt , stay safe, and bring back lots of stories and PICTURES!  Keep 'em sharp Al!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 24, 2014)

tic toc


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 24, 2014)

I am excited and proud for you Al!


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 24, 2014)

A fun day with Al today shooting and making a batch of arrows for the PH in Africa (he shoots trad). We are officially now at a fever pitch. We got so excited talking about it we sounded like 5 year old school girls on Christmas eve.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Jul 25, 2014)

Good luck & safe travels!


----------



## Al33 (Jul 25, 2014)

A great big thanks to John Abbott who dropped by this morning to loan me a good size duffel bag (with wheels) for the trip. My bags were not big enough for my arrow tubes. He also brought me plenty of pictures of the African game showing shot placements for me to study on the way over. I can only hope and pray I do my part and that my arrows fly true. After seeing the results of my shooting the last couple of days I obviously have a lot of room for improvement.

I also want to thank some others who have offered help with either loaning me gear or a ride to the Airport. Thank You!!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 25, 2014)

You'll do just fine Al.


----------



## pine nut (Jul 25, 2014)

Aim small Al you will do fine, probably even better than fine!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 26, 2014)

Have great hunt Al! Can't wait to read your stories and see the pictures when you return home safely.


----------



## RPM (Jul 27, 2014)

Have a great time, Al!!!
My brother loves it and always seems to have at least one more species he whats to add to his "Dead Animal Room".
He has friends in South Africa.
I know you'll want to go back.
Praying for you to have a great time.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 27, 2014)

48 Hours Al!


----------



## Al33 (Jul 28, 2014)

Well, getting down to the wire now and Jerry keeps taunting me with stories and pic's of some of the game.  I'm soaking this dad blamed toe as I type. Still can't wear normal shoes, however, I will not be deterred but was sure hoping it would be healed up before the trip.

I have most everything packed and I will come close to maxing out my allowable weights for baggage which is one check bag @44#'s max and a carry on @ 14#'s max.

I just cannot thank everyone enough for all the help, encouraging words and prayers for a safe journey. I am blessed more than I deserve with some really great friends.

As I mentioned in an earlier post I was not pleased with my shooting but this morning I got out and flung a few and did much better. These shots were from 15 yards at the big circle and 17 at the dots. Now if I can just keep it together for game time I should have some kill pic's to show when I get back. Regardless, I will be inundating this forum with pic's from the journey and you all know how I like to tell a story so there will likely be some long reads. I plan on taking notes while there so I won't leave out too much.

Hate I will not be at the NGTA final shoot of the year and will miss out on the TBG banquet too but know those of you that do attend will have a grand time. God bless you all and good luck with your shooting.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 28, 2014)

Take care of yourself...and that toe! I hope you bandage it alot! also...honestly take a fresh tube of Orajel with you, at night after washing/soaking/whatever then once dry, apply a light coat on it and it'll stop throbbing and hurting...course you can use it of a morning as well....matter of fact...take several tubes with you....it will help you get thru the pain if you have any......  have fun....love, Mom....


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm sure you will be fine Al. Don't overthink it, just let it happen. After all, this ain't your first rodeo. A shoot and a banquet ain't a bad trade off for a trip to Africa, I'd say. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## GAGE (Jul 28, 2014)

My dream trip for sure, enjoy yourself Al. I really look forward to a bunch of pics!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 28, 2014)

I know you will be wide open all day tomorrow to be at airport at 4 to prepare for your journey so just wanted to say one more time Take care, enjoy every minute, may your arrows fly true and come back w many stories, memories and pictures.....

Jerry good luck as well and enjoy taking a newcomer like Al to the candy store.....


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 28, 2014)

I wish you fellers the best! There's nothing quite like the feeling right before you leave on such a trip. All the planning about to happen. To me, getting ready to go is a big part of the fun.

Jerry: Have a blast. Al's company is hard to beat.
Al: Same as above. And don't worry about the shooting; you beat most of us quite often When the moment comes, just look at the spot and watch the feathers disappear into it. Ya'll take lots of pictures and be safe.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Jul 28, 2014)

God speed fellas, be safe & have fun!


----------



## pine nut (Jul 29, 2014)

You are going to have a blast!  God speed and keep you all safe.


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks guys. I always look forward to Africa but having Al along is going to make it very special. Unless he dons a loincloth and joins a tribe, I will bring him home safely. I promise.


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Jul 29, 2014)

jerry russell said:


> Thanks guys. I always look forward to Africa but having Al along is going to make it very special. Unless he dons a loincloth and joins a tribe, I will bring him home safely. I promise.



A one eyed man in a loin cloth...I bet that is something to get the native tribes talking!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 29, 2014)

Al, I hope your ready for the time of your life? I have listen to Jerry, for years about Africa.  I am still after some North America game.  May be 1 day.  I Pray for you, Jerry and Luke, To have a safe and awesome adventure.  I know you will.  
Good luck and be safe
Larry


----------



## Al33 (Jul 29, 2014)

Well folks, Jerry is here  and we will be off to his place then to Atlanta International AP. Our flight leaves at 7:12 PM. Danged if I ain't jittery with excitement. The culmination of all the planing and dreaming is upon us. I appreciate so much all the prayers and well wishes. Signing off for now.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 29, 2014)

Good luck Al!!!


----------



## Clipper (Jul 29, 2014)

Good luck, God speed, and may you not be affected by jet lag.  Waiting on pictures and stories now.


----------

